# Sticky  Please Read Before Posting in This forum



## Cookiegal

Due to recent changes where only authorized members are permitted to assist in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum and the ever increasing demand for assistance with general security questions that could be handled by regular members, we've created this new forum.

*If you suspect (or know) you are infected, please post in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum for assistance and include the information requested in the instructions at the following link as well*:

https://forums.techguy.org/virus-other-malware-removal/943214-please-read-before-posting-help.html

Here you can post general questions about anti-virus/anti-malware programs, firewalls, popup blockers, etc. or any other security-related questions. Also, we have relaxed the rules a bit regarding more minor or nuisance malware such as popups or browser redirects. Regular members are permitted to ask users who post about such matters in this forum to run basic online anti-virus scans or use software such as AdwCleaner or MalwareBytes which are available to the general public. They are not permitted to use tools that are more complex and are reserved for use by Malware Specialists or Trainees.

Quote from the rules:


> *Unauthorized Malware Removal* - Anyone can ask another member to run online anti-virus scans, SuperAntiSpyware, MalwareBytes and/or AdwCleaner in an effort to help them with malware that's considered a minor nuisance such as popups, adware and redirects. Should these initial scans not fix the issue or they appear to have worked but the user returns with the same type of problem then the member who tried to help is expected to click on the Report button to request that the thread be moved to the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum. Regular members are not permitted to use more invasive tools such as FRST, ComboFix, OTL, etc. which are restricted for use by Malware Specialists or Trainees only.
> 
> For more serious matters, in order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with malware removal must first graduate from one of the training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those currently authorized to help with malware removal have the title of either Malware Specialist or Malware Trainee in a banner below their username.


----------

